# weight gain feed for veteran



## gally (14 September 2007)

my mates horse is 32 and is currently on veteran mix and hi-fi seniour, can anyone recommend a good feed for him, he has lost a bit of condition recently and she wantsto know if there is a better feed for him


----------



## buffy2 (14 September 2007)

Hi
I have a veteran  i feed mine on sugar beet,high fibre cubes,and the hi fi senior,as mine hasnt much  teeth left,she has it all soaked and fed in a large trug bucket.she does ok on this.


----------



## gally (14 September 2007)

he is a really well 32 year old, teeth all ok and has no trouble eating so problem.  He still acts like a 4 year old!!!

Any other suggestions


----------



## ThomasTank (14 September 2007)

Mine is about 30 and he is fed in winter, Alfa A, oats,bran and linseed. He does really well on it.
In the summer he has grass and a handful of Alfa A to say hello.


----------



## Evadiva1514 (14 September 2007)

I fed my veteran mare build up cubes and 16+ cubes by Dodson &amp; Horrell. We used this as she had problems with her teeth and were easy to soak. She put a decent amount of weight on using these products and she seemed to enjoy eating them!! If your veteran prefers a mix, Misty really enjoyed D&amp;H 16+ mix before her teeth became a problem and that also helped her gain weight. Have a look at the VHS website, they give details of what they feed their veterans.

www.veteran-horse-welfare.co.uk

Hope this helps!!


----------



## jewel (14 September 2007)

i feed my 33 year old spillers senior conditioning, hi fi senior and sugar beet he holds his weight really well since i started him on the spillers


----------



## gally (14 September 2007)

thanks everyone, i will show this to her


----------



## Horsey_Gal (14 September 2007)

Bailey's conditioning mix or cubes, Bailey's outshine, alpha-a oil, carrots, apples.


----------



## bellaM (14 September 2007)

The horse should be gaining on a veteran mix. Get teeth checked and bloods done.
 My mare was loosing weight so I had bloods done (teeth were up to date) and it turned out that she has malabsorbtion problems. The vet has reccomended that I stick on foal feed as the high protein will help her, I've also started her on a high iron vitamin supplement.


----------



## ESH_Jess (14 September 2007)

we gave our nearly 30 year old spillers senior conditioning mix and it was brilliant for her, she had lost alot of weight due to many factors and we didn't think we'd ever get her back to as she was before, she was much more energetic and her coat was really shiney, plus of course she put on so much condition.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 September 2007)

Id add soya oil and also make sure the horse is on an all round high-spec (ie. with B vits too as some supplements dont have this) vitamin &amp; mineral supplement. 

Also, Id make sure the horse had as much good quality hay as possible (even if its in a field with enough grass). If this didnt help, Id swap to haylage.


----------



## conniegirl (15 September 2007)

Sumo.
It turns ponies into sumo ponies.
Its wonderful, but we have found that you have to hide the taste of it with treacle or molasses.


----------



## Mooch (15 September 2007)

I have tried lots of feeds with my old lad.

He lives out 24/7 and after having problems with his weight going up and down, I changed him on to Top Spec with great results. 

I was a little worried about his condition when he came out of winter this year, so I have started to add Build Up to his Top Spec and he is looking amazing at the mo and ready to face another winter.


----------

